# TRAPS!



## Goosekiller10

I am just getting into trapping and i want to buy some traps.. i would be trapping mainly fox, coyote, ****, and mink and i need some traps to start my trapline for foot traps the victors are awesome anybody who has any that they want to sell just pm me.


----------



## KYUSS

What traps to use? Thats a debate that wll out live us I'm sure. It all depends on the region that you are trapping in. Is what I mean is if your going to be trapping in frozen ground or maybe the dirt is more like clay, then you want to use a stronger coilspring trap in case the dirt over you trap is slightly frozen or if it has been raining. A stronger trap will cut through the dirt alot better. If the ground is totaly frozen then it doesnt really matter how strong your trap is. I dont like to use longspring traps for dryland trapping because if the ground is wet or frozen, the spring on the longspring has a harder time coming up through the dirt. Also mud gets in between the spring on the longsprings adding more weight to the trap for the animal to pull around possibly causing unwanted foot damage.

I know the victors hold a special place in trap history but I do not like them. They are fine for water sets such as ****, mink, and rats, but on dry land I try not to use them. I will say the only experiance I have with victors is from their older traps from the " 70's ". These traps have what is called " shear jaws ". The jaws cut into the foot of the animal that is caught causing damage to the foot which can result in a loss of the animal. I have had the jaws on all of my victors laminated with 9 gauge wire creating a wider jaw surface. If a coyote is caught in a victor 1 1/2 or #2 you will find that the baseplates can be easily bent and that the jaws can be pulled out of the trap. Like I said, I dont know about the newer victor traps. Maybe somebody with some experiance with the newer victors can post up their thoughts on them.

For **** and mink in the water victors will work just fine. I use my victors for **** and mink in the water and I use Bridger traps for everything else.

coyotes - #3 Bridger
fox & **** - #1.65 Bridger
mink - #1 or 1 1/2

If your just getting into trapping and you can afford to buy some new traps, I feel that the Bridger with #2 springs installed into the trap is the best all around trap for coyotes, fox, and ****. Those 1.65's with the #2 springs have held some pretty big coyotes for me. I also tried a couple of 1 1/2 Sleepy Creeks for fox and ***** and they worked very well.

Remember, these are traps that have worked good for me and may not work very good for someone else. In time you will learn what works best for you. I am very happy to hear that you are getting into trapping. If you have not already found out you will find that trapping is something that will burn deep inside of you. If you have any other questions please ask. There are alot of good people on this forum that will help you. Alot of us didnt have someone to teach us or point us in the right direction and we had to learn through trial and error, not to mention hard knox.

I hope this is of some help to you and remember it is just a guide, not a way. Good luck.


----------



## Hunter.17

Can i purchase foothold traps in i live in washington state???????


----------



## CYBER SCOUTIN

Hunter.17 said:


> Can i purchase foothold traps in i live in washington state???????


HOW DID YOU PEOPLE LET THIS HAPPEN ??

http://www.animallaw.info/statutes/stus ... ive713.htm


----------



## Hunter.17

i know that you cant use them unless you have a special permit...i want to know if you can PURCHASE/BUY a foot hold trap in washington????


----------



## lone gunman

you can pick up duke #3 for just over 100 bucks a dozen.....
lone


----------



## toecatch

I see your from Redfield. Is that Redfield NY?? I have family up that way (Kim and Clark, Ashley is their daughter).

Anywho, if your 15 or younger check out the traps4Kids site, we may be able to give you a hand, and help you for a season, and also give you a heck of a boost on your way. You can also check our trap size area, and give you a more informed choice on what size would be bestl, as well as baits, sets, ect.. You won't be sorry!!

Dan


----------



## Trapper99

This next season i want to run some rabbit snares but, i wanted to make my own. Now i have made some but they are made of copper wire and is a bright orange color. Is there anything I could do to make them not so bright? Can anybody give me a few hints and pointers on how to get more succesful catches?


----------

